# Princeville Coast



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 2, 2013)

I really enjoyed my evenings playing around in the coastal area of Princeville, Kauai.

I don't normally share multiple photos in a thread, but I don't want to flood the forum with a bunch of pics from the same location. So here's a few from the same general area, taken on a few different visits.  

1. "Meeting Place"

A fun and challenging scene to shoot. Freshwater falls meet the ocean here in this turbulent channel.  Sea turtles play on the waves here. 




Meeting Place by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


2. "Queen's Bath" 


Tried to bring something different to this amazing location. It's a natural pool on the Northeastern coast of Kauai. Fish swim in it, and so can you. As long as the ocean isn't dangerous. This whole area of coast is fairly dangerous, and claims lives every year...


I used a polarizer to cut the reflection to showcase the fish that inhabit the pool here.




Queen's Bath by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr







3. "The Jacuzzi"


I believe this hidden part of the coast is called "the hot tub" or "jacuzzi". It definitely wouldn't make for a pleasant swim, as water crashes over shallow rocks here pretty regularly.





The Jacuzzi by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr

4. "Break"

Caught a wave as it crashed on the coast. 




Break by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr





5. "Fire Falls "

And for those who missed it (in my other thread) this is the same two falls portrayed in #1, but down where it get's pretty sketchy.




Fire Falls by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah, nice looking backyard you have there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Meeting place nominated for POTM - nuff said!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 2, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, nice looking backyard you have there.



I really, really wish this was my backyard. Unfortunately it isn't . It was for a week though! 



cgipson1 said:


> Meeting place nominated for POTM - nuff said!



Thanks Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meeting place nominated for POTM - nuff said!
> ...



Sure.. just send that dollar amount we discussed... and I will keep on nominating you!    lol!

Beautiful shot, bro! Jealous!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Sure.. just send that dollar amount we discussed... and I will keep on nominating you!    lol!
> 
> Beautiful shot, bro! Jealous!




Do you take expired MasterCards?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.. just send that dollar amount we discussed... and I will keep on nominating you!    lol!
> ...


----------



## KyleLomax (Jun 3, 2013)

The first one looks most interesting in my opinion. Lovely view.


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2013)

I am disappointed by the lack of Asian men in these photos.


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 4, 2013)

Excellent shots mate!


----------



## ItsChrisMilne (Jun 4, 2013)

They're all absolutely stunning!


----------



## smenkhare (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitly have to get back to hawaii. Just need to wait for homeland security to let me back in.

1 2 and 3 are absolutely amazing. Would you mind sharing what settings you used?


----------



## TimLindstedt (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, very beautiful shots, all of them!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!

Looks like TheChive decided to borrow Queen's Bath picture without permission.

What should a poor little lad do??

You should get away : theCHIVE


----------

